# Snow Foaming Guns?



## v800mjh (Apr 26, 2009)

What are they? are they any good? how much do they cost?

Seen a lot of detailing posts with people using these to clean the car, and thought if it wasn't too expensive I might get myself one if people say they are worth having.

Martin.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

They create the foam/snow for the snow foam pre wash. I've not used one but they appear to do the job, and they are about £50.

Did the detailing posts not give any info?


----------



## BlackBlur (Mar 29, 2010)

the idea behind them is that the foam sits on the car and soaks into the dirt and you can then wash it off, the foam carrying the dirt, without touching the paint, eliminating swirls.

They are commonly used as a pre-wash to get the big stuff off than can cause the worst damage(swirls). I use mine as a fast way to wash the car with a pressure washer. It's ok but not as good as a proper wash with a mitt .

You should check out cleanyourcar.co.uk and detailingworld websites they have a huge amount of info available. There are others around but those are the ones i use personally.


----------



## v800mjh (Apr 26, 2009)

Nah I didn't find much info on the snow foamer used. sounds like a good idea though.

So you need to have a pressure washer and then it attaches on the end. I thought it was just an all in one thing etc

Cheers. M


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, I've just got a foam attachment for my new Karcher pressure washer.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRESSURE-WASHER-K ... b1ffd2d680

Something like this.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Had one for a while now and they work very well I use Envy Bubbly Jubbly and get around 5 to 10 minutes of cling on the sides of the car, stuff on the roof just stays there.

Great for wheels too really soaks into the brake dust and just washes off . For a weekly wash I just snow foam which takes about 20 minutes start to finish and once a month snow foam, wash then wax the car.

Kevin


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

I use a snowfoam lance

Have a look around detailingworld.com

jontymo


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

useless unless you're gonna get overly anal about detailing.


----------

